# Zaku II custom pc



## Dduckkim (Jun 14, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU: AMD A6 6300k
PSU: FSP 150W Mini ITX Power Adapter
MB: MSI FM2-A75IA-E53 ITX
Logisys LED strip with controller
DDR3 1600 8gb 

*Mods:*
Chopsticks
Hot glue
Plaster of Paris
Paper Clay
Gundam model build accessories
Cable plastic cover and tube
Enamel paints.

A gift for my son who just started making Gundam model kits.


----------



## Vario (Jun 14, 2014)

Very cool case.  Don't know anything about Gundam but you did a great job.


----------



## studmark (Jun 15, 2014)

I voted 10/10 because:

very nice/ your son like? inovative


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 15, 2014)

nice and wow, you just using many chopsticks with glue


----------



## xinox73 (Aug 25, 2014)

I voted 2/10 because:

could have five it a little better finish....


----------

